# First early music concert!



## World Violist

Yes, I played at A=415 in concert for the first time tonight. It was a fascinating concert for me, since the director spoke to the audience between sections of the concert, and he knows _a lot._

The concert was themed, about birds. Ironically, we have a small recital hall called "Bird Hall" but we didn't play in it. There was a ricercar based on some song about birds, there were a couple of Rameau harpsichord pieces depicted birds, a Vivaldi concerto (Il Cardilleno or something like that; Goldfinch), and several other things. Of course, I didn't play in all of them, which is what I liked about it; it was one of those concerts where different groups did different things in the course of the concert.

I could get used to this.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Sounds like fun, and good experience. When you reported A=415, did you also mean the orchestra was pitched at that? The Vivaldi concerto is nicknamed _Goldfinch_ is the concerto for flute from opus 10, no.3. in D major, RV 428 "Il gardellino". What was the harpsichord like?


----------



## Edward Elgar

A = 415 ? Blasphemy!

It sounds like the concert was a lot of fun, a viola player will never be out of work!


----------



## World Violist

HarpsichordConcerto: Yes, the orchestra was pitched at A=415. I liked the harpsichord quite a lot, but I've always thought them fascinating. It had two manuals, interesting to note the difference in timbre between them (as I was sitting right behind the harpsichord while not playing!). Thanks for the info on the concerto! From the part I was using it was nearly impossible to figure out whether the first letter was a "G" or a "C!"


----------

